# Fermenting In A Jerry Can? (or Similar)



## beerguide (24/1/08)

I currently have a fridge which is hooked up to a fridgemate and works a treat - but its only a small fridge and only fits a single 30 ltr fermenter in it after which point the fridge is full. However, I can fit two 25 ltr jerry cans (plastic food safe ones - cubes for those no-chilling) side-by-side in the same fridge.

As these already have the bung in the bottom they can be fitted with a tap for draining and have an easy to access lid on top. I'm thinking it might be easy to drill a hole in the lid, fit a grommet and shove in an airlock and make it a fermenter instead of a cube.

I'm seeing a potential problem in headspace and needing a blow off tube instead of just an airlock, or I could just fill to around 20 ltr and leave plenty of headspace this way, in turn still giving me 40 ltrs in total of brewing capacity.

What other pitfalls might I run into? Are the cubes made from the same material as the fermenters? I mean no one has died (to my knowledge) from no-chilling and I've done it a number of times - so is there a difference between no-chilling and fermenting when it comes to potential plastic leech etc.?

* Please don't discuss the merits/demerits of no-chill, I only raise it for reference to assist people in understanding what device/container I'm talking about


----------



## BoilerBoy (24/1/08)

G'day Zoddy,

I have used cubes for fermentation and so long as its food grade plastic its ok.

However, as you have mentioned the downside is the head space and also not being able to physically clean the scum marks left from primary fermention, but a good long soak in a napisan type cleaner should fix that.

I have used cubes before when using the 1007 yeast where it does'nt matter how much head space it has it will use it :unsure: , so I split the wort into it into 2 cubes.

You may get away with it if brewing a lager, but probably not a 23L batch of ale.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## KGB (24/1/08)

Head psace and cleaning are your enemies, as already recognised. Apart from that I see no reason why you can't do it, and I have considered it myself before.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/1/08)

Consider forgetting the lid-drilling/cursing-at-grommet/squeezing-in-an-airlock thing and put some cling film over the opening, securing it with an elastic band.

Nothing will explode. Everything that should get out will and everything that should stay out will. Your attractiveness to the other sex will not decrease. Your beer will not suffer.

Life is too short to use airlocks.


----------



## beerguide (24/1/08)

So long as my attraction to the fairer sex doesn't decrease consider the airlock gone 

As far as cleaning goes, I hadn't thought about that at all. I've never used Napisan, so i might do a test run before I buy a couple of cubes for fermenting and just use what I already have although I can't imagine the cleaning for post-fermentation being all that much more difficult to post-no chilling.

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## DonMac (24/1/08)

Hi Zoddy, I also have used cubes as fermenters before using s/stell , I found that cleaning stubben residue was mad easy by using your chosen non foaming cleaner with a wahing up cloth, like chucks wipe. Using just a few cup of hot water with the detergant , throw in the cloth and swirl around untill all is removed.You will find that the cloth is easily removed afer use, perhaps not quie as good as hand rubbing (if you were able) Worked for me , Give it a try, good brewing. Donmac.


----------



## beerguide (24/1/08)

Thats a good tip DonMac!

Having not used Napisan before is it possible to mix it up an leave it, or does it loose its effectiveness over time? I'm thinking of mixing up a large batch in a 70 ltr tub and as I empty my bottles, rinse them and soak them in this tub until I need them for the next brew - when I'll give them a quick rinse and hit with Starsan.

I know I can keep starsan basically indefinately (until its cloudy) but what about Napisan if its sealed, will it also keep indefinately?


----------



## geoffi (24/1/08)

If you're careful, I suppose you could use caustic to clean the jerry cans. I don't use it myself, as it seems like overkill for me, but it might work well in this case.


----------



## Airgead (24/1/08)

Folks

I use small (5-10l) jerrys for experimental brews where I don't want to do a full batch. I find a soak with napisan and they clean up perfectly (though the chux trick sounds like a good one.. i'll try that and see if I can get away with not having to fill the thing right up to soak it). I An airlock stuck in a rubber bung fits rather nicely in the fill hole and means you don't need to drill anything. I don't worry abough the height as they go in my regular fermentation fridge (chest freezer).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brewgirl (24/1/08)

If I need to clean something that I can't reach with my hands, or a cloth, I use a handful of rice... I mostly use it for baby bottles and stuff, but I don't see why it shouldn't work in this case if you put it in with some nappysan.... just put at bit of water nappysan and a good handful of rice in shake it about and it should clean everything off that you can't reach. Has worked really well everytime I've used it, just strain the rice of and throw it in the bin when you're done (or if you wanted you could dry it for next time).


----------



## crozdog (25/1/08)

I often use cubes to ferment or secondary in. For primary fermentation I tend to use the 25l square cubes so there is plenty of headspace. By using a combination of 15l & 25l cubes I have fitted 4 brews into my fridge at 1 time  I haven't fitted taps to the cubes (more cleaning and possible bacteria hiding places) but use an auto syphon to transfer the beer out of the cube.

All cubes get soaked in sodium percarbonate which gets rid of the krausen scum no worries. No rice ir chux wipes needed


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/08)

BrewGirl said:


> If I need to clean something that I can't reach with my hands, or a cloth, I use a handful of rice... I mostly use it for baby bottles and stuff, but I don't see why it shouldn't work in this case if you put it in with some nappysan.... just put at bit of water nappysan and a good handful of rice in shake it about and it should clean everything off that you can't reach. Has worked really well everytime I've used it, just strain the rice of and throw it in the bin when you're done (or if you wanted you could dry it for next time).




Any usage of rice means you are using an "abrasive" agent on plastic. There is potential for microscopic scratching on the plastic which gives rise to potential harbours for unwanted lurking nasties. Whilst certainly the amount of scratching may not seem apparant, doesn't mean its not happening. How much damage ?? I don't know. Probably far less than using a scourer or a scraper, but still there. The rice is probably okay on glass and wouldn't be a problem for short term usage vessels like baby bottles but I'm just a little doubtful about using in a jerrycan. A good soak and a non abrasive cloth should be sufficient.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/1/08)

I've found that if I cannot wait for the Napisan to do its work, or I don't want to use that much water, a pressure washer (Gurni) can be useful. No good if you don't have one or you clogged its nozzle up with rice water... 

Edit: Clarified device I meant, IE: Karcher.


----------



## beerguide (25/1/08)

What mixture should i mix the napisan up to? The suggested amount on the bottle/container?


----------



## Ross (25/1/08)

zoddy said:


> Having not used Napisan before is it possible to mix it up an leave it, or does it loose its effectiveness over time? I'm thinking of mixing up a large batch in a 70 ltr tub and as I empty my bottles, rinse them and soak them in this tub until I need them for the next brew - when I'll give them a quick rinse and hit with Starsan.
> 
> I know I can keep starsan basically indefinately (until its cloudy) but what about Napisan if its sealed, will it also keep indefinately?



No, it can't be made up & kept, it's full effectivness once mixed with water is very short (30 minutes I think from memory, but could be wrong). Most leave to soak overnight & this should see the stains all gone.

Cheers Ross


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/1/08)

zoddy said:


> What mixture should i mix the napisan up to? The suggested amount on the bottle/container?



Less is more. The stronger you make it the more you will have to rinse to get the smell/flavour away.

I put a couple of teaspoons in, then a few cups of boiling water. Shake as hard as you want/like. Add some cold water and leave it until you're bored with the whole thing.


----------



## Ross (25/1/08)

zoddy said:


> What mixture should i mix the napisan up to? The suggested amount on the bottle/container?



Yes  - & get an unscented one, the homebrand ones are normally unscented & cheaper.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Airgead (25/1/08)

Ross said:


> Yes  - & get an unscented one, the homebrand ones are normally unscented & cheaper.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Though you should be careful there and smell them in the shop before you bring them home. The last tub of no frills "unscented" napisan left my fermenter smelling 'lemon fresh" and it took ages to get the smell out.

People will look at you strangely while you lift the lid off various tubs of napisan and have a good sniff but its better safe than lemony fresh.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## samhighley (25/1/08)

Airgead said:


> Though you should be careful there and smell them in the shop before you bring them home.



Does anyone know if the current Woolworths Home Brand is unscented?

For my nose the Select version smells less scented than the Home Brand variety.

Sam


----------



## beerguide (25/1/08)

As always very helpful Ross - thanks for the reply!

I grabbed a cheap brand one which is unscented. The coles brand was lemon scented, and the 'brand' name ones had enzymes for extra white which didn't sound like something i wanted.


----------



## Prawned (15/4/08)

Sammy said:


> Does anyone know if the current Woolworths Home Brand is unscented?
> 
> For my nose the Select version smells less scented than the Home Brand variety.
> 
> Sam




I use the home brand nappy treatment plus.. i cant smell any scent in it.


----------



## crozdog (15/4/08)

I use the ALDI version. It's unscented (to my nose) and is also the most concentrated I've found at 26%


----------



## petesbrew (15/4/08)

prawned said:


> I use the home brand nappy treatment plus.. i cant smell any scent in it.



Check the label, I only noticed when I got home the one I bought was lemon scented. Damn.


----------



## ausdb (15/4/08)

I bought some black and gold stuff (I think) incredibly overpowering eucalyptus smell yuckk I wouldn't even put it on my clothes! I have since bought two more tubs since and both were different brands and both but unscented I will check what they were and post back.

And to throw a cat amongst the pigeons, caustic doesn't smell and works really really well!!!! mix up 250g in 12L of water and soak your container right way up for a while then upside down to clean the handle and the other half.


----------

